# I'm New



## NotUsingMyRealName7290 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello, 
I'm new here. I have been reading posts here for a while and I think I have the courage to share what I am going thru. It will be a long post, so I will do it separately.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. Welcome.


----------

